# creek hallucinations



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished a creek yesterday after work and saw some really strange things. I parked by the bridge at my usual spot and headed for my first spot. There was already someone fishing the hole under the bridge and he told me he wasn't having any luck with his tequilla sunrise lizard and the guy at the boat house told him to get a boat to get to the crappie. I looked at him puzzled since we were in a creek but I broke some trails to my next spot.

When I got to the next hole there was a guy fly fishing. He said he was catching a lot of bluegills and that they had purty mouths. He said he lived in Kentucky so his comment made sense after hearing he was from Kentucky. 

Headed for the next hole farther up the creek. There was a guy hiding in the bushes with a bandaged toe. I asked him what he was doing and he said he was waiting for the naked girls to come back and swim again. I would of waited but there was fish to catch farther upstream. 

The next hole it got really crazy. The water was high and muddy. There were two guys already fishing in this hole. One was in a bass boat complaining about all the weekend warriors on the creek. And the other guy was out in the middle of the hole tying flies. Craziest thing I have ever seen. 

Heading to the next hole I was really thinking I wish I had a co-angler to fish with. When I saw this guy curled up in the fetal position. He was shaking and mumbling about something that happened to him over at bass island.

The final hole of the day and by this time it was getting dark. I see a guy fishing with this fancy thing called a fluke. I have heard of this guy but I heard he was harder to find than bigfoot nowadays. 

I ended up with a couple small smallmouth and a bunch of sunfish. All fish were caught using a purple deep diving hula popper. I really have to stop wading the mill creek it is starting to mess with my head.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Heh heh. I saw a pink elephant there once, taking a bath in a ten-foot pile of soap suds. (Actually I'm lying about the elephant, but the suds were absolutely there. Never seen anything like it.)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where the heck do you fish at?? I fish downtown Dayton sometimes but its never THAT wierd!!


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

Hahahaha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

I had almost the same experience back in the early 80s.Wow come to think of it .it happend more than once.Man I miss those fishing days.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Did u eat some gar eggs during or before this trip? Maybe gar from the mill creek?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I will confirm a recent Zulu sighting.... Still rippin lips.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That dude fly fishing from Kentucky...BassAddict83.

God love that Mill Creek.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like you need to find a less crowded creek. There must be too many lurkers on here stealing "your" fishing spots! I have been meaning to try one of those old deep diving hula poppers. I hear the steelhead in the LMR tear them up!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

didn't hear banjos did ya


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Imalt, that's the weirdest story about a trip up a river I've heard since Capt. Willard went looking for Col. Kurtz. Did you see any snails crawling along straight razors.

Your lucky to have made it out with your sanity intact.

"I asked for a mission; and for my sins, they gave me one." Capt. Willard, Apocalypse Now


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Had a ton of trips like that back in my days at O.U., only come to think of it I never had a fishing rod with me....


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL...
Did you see any Copperheads?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Well at least you didn't have to dodge a barge..


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Imalt, I highly recommend getting back on your meds. It did wonders for OSG but obviously it has done nothing for DeltaOscar...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. I like yourself don't suffer from insanity but enjoy it. HA! creative report, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Seen a ship of well over 100 ft. long in a creek once.

http://queencitydiscovery.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-ghost-ship.html


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

You may have also run into some of these folk out on the Ole Mill Creek


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if you hear this for god sakes run


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

thx great movie


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Told ya Mama BA's special blend was purty awesome! Its a good thing you didnt stick around long though.... Although the gills and sunfish were plentiful (and puuuurrttyyy! Woo!) I ended up almost getting attacked by a big bear lookin' guy with no dang shirt on! He kept screaming, "feed me sauger!" Scariest day of my life!

Here's wanna dem purty feesh I catched!


----------

